# Aussie Cyprus



## rdabpenman (Dec 31, 2013)

Finished with 6 coats of Med CA buffed with extra fine steel wool to get a nice warm wood feel with a satin finish.
Dressed in a Cigar Hybrid Black Titanium/Platinum Double Twist Cigar.

Les


http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06470Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06467Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06464Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DKMD (Dec 31, 2013)

Another beauty!


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 31, 2013)

Pen finish on hardware and the wood are so balanced! Great choice. Les, you are so good at putting the correct kit with the gorgeous wood. Thank you for the great examples!


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Great job on that one.

Ray


----------

